# New implements!



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

I will be picking up my new bottom plow and disk in the morning!! I took the day off work so I could get my garden plowed and disked!! Pics will be here tomorrow!edro:

Gonna be a good day of cigar smoke and tractor time Wednesday!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

After 3 days of heavy rains,the only way I can plow my garden is with a BOAT !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done Griz!


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Hahaha what a find. Guy on a local facebook buy and trade page is selling a old cultivator for $50 gonna get that too..here some pics of it.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

So got the harrow and bottom plow back home this morning, got everything unloaded and tried the plow this morning. But on and off rain and it being extremely wet cut me short. 

Here are some pics.

So another question and i'm sure it's just my inexperience with tractors. But the bottom plow for the bit I did get to mess with it today seems like it needs to be adjusted, when my top link is at it's shortest setting the blade of the plow still has an upward angle. Is there any other way to adjust this? OR can I get a shorter top link? 

THanks!


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Some grinding and paint the $50 cultivator looks good as new


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the plow assembly ,itself.most have adjustments on the plow.
You can get a shorter top link.Most people have at least 3 different lengths,to be more adaptable for different implements.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

I will post another plow pic as soon as I can


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Does this help?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most plows like this have an adjustment for tip angle. Cranking one way lowers the tip,and the other way raises it.
This one ,has a large bolt that holds the plow to the plate,and what looks like a smaller bolt,above it. Could that smaller bolt be for adjustment,by any chance?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

You may have to get it scoured to stay in the ground. In other words it may wanna push up out of the ground until you get the paint worn off the moldboard.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Jhngardner I am gonna give that a try this afternoon when I get home from work! Along with a shorter top link I am gonna pick up today


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

ben70b said:


> You may have to get it scoured to stay in the ground. In other words it may wanna push up out of the ground until you get the paint worn off the moldboard.


Would it help to maybe push it down by hand when the tractor moves forward a bit just to get it started?


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kinda hard to tell with it up in the air like that, but it kinda looks to me like your original idea is correct. That top link looks awfully long.

When properly set up, the plow should pull itself into the ground. Depth is set by how low the 3-point is lowered.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep that was it, replaced the top link with a shorter link and now the plow can get a better bite on the ground to sink deeper. Have not been able to test but should get too this weekend if it dries up some.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted out,Griz.!


----------

